# A Manly Breakfast



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Hashbrowns
Scrambled eggs
Southern Style Buttermilk Biscuits
Country sausage gravy
Fried speckled trout

Now that will get you through a morning of fishing!


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

I usually like to substitute a country fried steak for the trout. I prefer my eggs over medium on top of the biscuits and gravy. Tabasco is mandatory for this meal.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

macjoe53 said:


> Hashbrowns
> Scrambled eggs
> Southern Style Buttermilk Biscuits
> Country sausage gravy
> ...


Sounds like a hell of a meal. Breakfast rules! :tu


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

macjoe53 said:


> Hashbrowns
> Scrambled eggs
> Southern Style Biscuits & gravy
> Fried speckled trout


Toss half a pound of New York strip on the grill next to that trout, add some onion and peppers to the potatoes and toast half a loaf of fresh baked bread and you've got a mans breakfast. Need a pot of coffee thick enough to stand a spoon in to though. :r

Just ribbing you man, that sounds like a hearty breakfast for sure.


----------



## RevZeek (Dec 17, 2007)

Hell yeah man! Sounds like a great way to start the day!


----------



## Thillium (Jan 14, 2008)

How about eggs on toast with swiss cheease peppers, salt, and an assortment of various herbs?


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

Mmmmm Mmmmm Good!!!



macjoe53 said:


> Hashbrowns
> Scrambled eggs
> Southern Style Buttermilk Biscuits
> Country sausage gravy
> ...


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

When I go fishing I have SOS and eggs with cheese. :tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice breakfast... I might prefer grits to the hashbrowns, though. :tu

Question is... what cigar did you smoke after breakfast? :ss


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Nothing beats a giant breakfast on a Sunday morning. While your meal undoubtedly sounds delicious, I must ask:

Where's the bacon???????


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Thillium said:


> How about eggs on toast with swiss cheease peppers, salt, and an assortment of various herbs?


Sounds like something my daughter eats...


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> Nothing beats a giant breakfast on a Sunday morning. While your meal undoubtedly sounds delicious, I must ask:
> 
> Where's the bacon???????


Normally I do thick sliced bacon, preferably sliced fresh from a slab. Having fried trout for breakfast was just something different and very good.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Sounds good if I wasnt on a diet ! :tu


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Mine goes like this:

Hashbrowns: Scattered, Smothered and Covered
2 Eggs: Over EASY
2 Slices Bacon: Not Crispy
2 Slices Toast: White

Mmm, mmm. Gotta love Waffle House.


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Mmmm, breakfast. My favorite three meals of the day! A long time ago I ended up having my perfect breakfast, cooked by a Scottish friend that stopped by. Boy oh boy, he could cook. It went a little like this:

2 eggs, sunny side up with crisped bottoms but runny yolks
4 slices of thick cut country bacon, cooked crisp
2 slices of black (or blood) pudding, fried crisp
Fried salt potatoes
Oatcakes with butter and/or clotted cream
Homemade Scottish shortbread
Black tea with lemon

We then promptly enjoyed a bowl of pipe tobacco and a conversation. This was then topped off with a wee dram of Glenlivet and a nap :tu


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

macjoe53 said:


> bacon, preferably sliced fresh from a slab.


You are wise :tu

Not much better than bacon cut right off a slab.

And nothing wrong with fried trout as a change of pace, sounds delicious actually :tu


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

2 sunny side up eggs, yolk runny. 2 eggs scrambled
nice steak medium rare.
4 slices of white toast with heartattack butter.

Huge Glass of OJ


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

r-ice said:


> 2 sunny side up eggs, yolk runny. 2 eggs scrambled
> nice steak medium rare.
> 4 slices of white toast with heartattack butter.
> 
> Huge Glass of OJ


OJ???? Let's get manly about it. Bloody Mary, extra spicy. That will put some hair on your chest.


----------

